# 

## mi

,     ( ):

1)   

2)        

3)       ,          ______  ______?

----------


## Olgabsh

,        (        ,  -   )

----------

..    ,       ,   .  ,  .

----------


## -

> ,     ( ):
> 
> 1)   
> 
> 2)        
> 
> 3)       ,          ______  ______?


  3....
+   -  2 ?

----------


## mi

> 3....
> +   -  2 ?


 2

----------

> 3....
> +   -  2 ?


        -

----------


## -

1  2 ?

----------


## Olgabsh

> -


  ?
  ,    (, )
  60  71
   10 (41)  60

----------

.  ,      ,   ,

----------


## Olgabsh

> .  ,      ,   ,


  ,      ??

  ,  ,   ?   -  ,      !?

----------

.      -  .   *Olgabsh*,

----------

> ,      ??


   ,    .   ()  10 .      .     .

----------


## -

+ +?
2  3 ?

----------


## mi

...

----------


## Olgabsh

,     -  ,       (     ),       -     )))   .

----------

> ,     -  ,       (     ),       -     )))   .


 :yes:

----------


## mi

> ,    .   ()  10 .      .     .


..    .    ,      " 1   2 "?

----------


## Andyko

....  :Wink:

----------

